# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle FRP:  حدف كونت جوجل  remove google account  BQ Aquaris U Plus_v7.1.1

## mohamed73

حدف كونت جوجل  remove google account  BQ Aquaris U Plus_v7.1.1       

```
Serial Number: 0x9658F507
MSM HW ID: 0004F0E100000000
OEM Public Key Hash: cc3153a80293939b90d02d3bf8b23e0292e452fef662c74998421adad42a380f
SBL SW Version: 0x0000000000000000
Sending Boot..........OK
unpack QC .......OK
Detecting Device info.......OK
Product: bq
Device Model: Aquaris U Plus
ID: 2.2.0_20170615-1319
Sw Internal: 
Build Date: Thu Jun 15 13:23:42 CEST 2017
Chip Ver: 
Android Version: 7.1.1
Architecture: armeabi-v7a
FRP RESET... [FRP] 
Write config:...............OK
```

----------

